
Amazing seperation of 104 satellites from PSLV – Onboard camera - signa11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvJYSmplzXc
======
wallace_f
From my layman's perspective, it's really counter-intuitive to see the
satellites which appear to be dropped towards the earth. What is causing the
rapid separation between the launch vehicle and satellites? Are they being
propelled down?

